# We have finally signed!



## valerie1 (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi since I last wrote and told you about the wonderful Paola I am pleased to say that we have just completed our purchase of a property near Vasto.
Paola took care of us and is now helping us to organise the renovations.

She has now set up on her own and has her own team with geometre, architect and notary services. She sorted out our bank acouunt, tax numbers and all other necesseties. 

The house is a single dwelling, complete with land and loads of fruit trees set in the beautiful countryside.
I will try and post a log of progress as we go along.

If anyone needs any help I would be happy to give you Paola's new email address.

Valerie


----------



## Noodlepip (Jun 8, 2008)

Hello

Congratulations!! Sound fabulous!
Yes, I wouldn't mind Paola's details, if poss.

Many thanks

Noodlepip X


----------



## valerie1 (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi

Paola's email address is 

[email protected]

regards
Valerie


----------



## Noodlepip (Jun 8, 2008)

Many thanks Valerie! I'll mention you when I contact her.

Noodlepip


----------

